# Mod list for Koss KSC 75?



## rjsbass

What KSC 75 mods are common, not too difficult, and yield good results?

 I've seen rewiring and new pads. Is there anything else out there?


----------



## Xan7hos

Search is your friend!

 1) Quarter Mod to the Pad = lets out more highs and mids, less muddled sound
 2) Kramer Mod = UNLEASHES the treble, makes these things shine
 3) Recable Mod (mini Star-Quad/ebay SPC seems to be the winners) = tightens up the sound, increase in overall clarity especially if you have a Koss cable with an in-line volume controller 
 4) 75 Ohm resistor mod (soldered in parallel) - tightens the bass so its less muddled/flabby


 Think that about covers it. Overall, cheap upgrades that transform this into an amazing bang for the buck portable. (Quarter mod/Kramer mod free, recable ~10 bucks maybe (check navships SPC teflon on ebay), 75 ohm resistors can get it for cents @ Radio Shack or a few bucks for Allen Bradley types on ebay). Super easy to do, and if you mess up, you got Koss's No Questions Asked Warranty to cover you.

 As long as you have a knife and soldering iron, your good. Very good to practice your DIY skills.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Replace the clips with new headband.


----------



## scytheavatar

Yeah the main mod is the quarter mod and Kramer mod, both gives a decent boast to the sound quality. The headband mod gives the KSC75 more bass but eats up the air and makes the KSC75 very uncomfortable. 

 To be honest, the biggest boast is to get another headphone, cause with the RX700/RX900 the KSC75 can no longer claim to be the best bang/buck phone out there.


----------



## Peyotero

The jvc's looks like a real bargain. Only if you are from the US though. They're 99$ in audiocubes.com. Wouldn't call it bang for the buck..

 As for the KSC75 mods. All mods listed here are just sound tweaks. If you really want to transform your KSC75 into something else, get the Sennheiser px200 pads for them. You'll drop your socks man. I vouch for it.

 EDIT: looks something like this


----------



## feh1325

my mod


----------



## apatN

The kramer mod opens them up wonderfully. They fit nicely into the HD414 pads as well and they make the sound less muffled.
 Happy tinkerin'.


----------



## Peyotero

I really wouldn't pay 10$ for the HD414 when you can get the px200 pads for 13$ (or 6$ if you can order directly from Sennheiser).
 Seriously the SQ difference is night and day (and I don't mean "head-fi night and day"). They yellow pads didn't do much for me. 
 And besides, the ksc75/portapro's are ugly as is. No need to make them 10 folds uglier with the huge ass yellow pads


----------



## Drag0n

Retail 2002

 Theres the site for the PX200 pads.

 Online Price

 $7.69


----------



## robjrock

Too continue my habit of bumping old threads and eventually going to head-fi hell -- has anyone tried the KSC75 in an ear defender, ala this mod: Headphone Hack! Make You Own Noise Eliminating Headset! - Video

 I have a cheapish set of Motorola S805 headphones, which are C-cup, but they still let in too much noise on the busy London streets... 

 ... but I suppose closing in the back of the KSC75s will negatively effect the sound? It may also become a bit echo-y?


----------



## Xan7hos

Well, what you are describing is already being sold by Koss in the form of a UR40 headphone, which is essentially the KSC75 in a full size headphone design.

 I'm sure its been done, I think Google has one somewhere.

 The thing is though, they are a open back design. And the KSC75 is considered semi-open. I think if you want to place them in cups, make sure there's plenty of space so that the drivers have enough room to breathe.

 Try this - wear your KSC-75s, then use your hands and cup the headphone. If the sound doesn't sound worse, then it should be OK.


----------



## AudioCats

I think the UR40 has flat-back drivers, like in a KSC55. The KSC75 has round-back drivers.

 The flat-back sounds better (to me that is, of course).

 The best mod for KSC75 is to leave them alone and just enjoy them. Spend the $ and time for something of higher potential, such as a low end Grado.


----------



## robjrock

Koss KSC75 £15 - Grado SR60 £70-£80 ...

 Don't get me wrong I want some! I just don't have that sorta dosh lying around, and grados are overpriced like a mother in the UK... pity...


----------



## Peyotero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AudioCats* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the UR40 has flat-back drivers, like in a KSC55. The KSC75 has round-back drivers.

 The flat-back sounds better (to me that is, of course).

 The best mod for KSC75 is to leave them alone and just enjoy them. Spend the $ and time for something of higher potential, such as a low end Grado._

 

That doesn't make much sense. Not to me atleast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why leave them alone if you can make them sound better for free/cheap? "Spend some more money..."- what kind of philosophy is that?
 But yeah, money aside, modding is just fun. That's why people overclock their comps, mod their cars, women (j/king. we don't do it. they do it on their own), watches, whatever...

 Besides, you're forgeting that the KSC75's are portable cans. That's the whole point. They're portable and sound good. Grado's may sound good but they aren't really portable. So how much more do you need to pay for a good sounding portable? And will you even like the sound sig if you find one? That's why peeps mod them.


----------



## robjrock

Yeah, I also bought the KSC75s cause I'm new to modding, and wanted to try some stuff out on a cheaper set. Catch my impressions of the 'ear defender mod' on the 'kramer mod ksc75' thread!


----------



## altmana

I just got the PX200 pads as Peyotero recommended, and boy am I impressed. First off they do fit perfectly, but secondly they do actually change the sound for the better(by moving the ear off it is opening up the sound). I will have to keep listening, but so far so good


----------



## Peyotero

Are you using them with the KSC75's or the portapro's/ksc35's? And is your pair kramer modded?
 I found that the stock porta's combined with the pads sound a bit boomy(aka the mid bass climbs on top of the other frequencies). Not so when kramer modded (aka drilling some holes in the plastic mesh covering the drivers).

 Haven't tested with the stock KSC75's cause I kramer modded them right away...


----------



## sputnik13

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_4) 75 Ohm resistor mod (soldered in parallel) - tightens the bass so its less muddled/flabby_

 

Are you sure it's parallel and not series? Putting it in parallel would act as a current divider and just divert current away from the driver, I think...


----------



## onezerosix141

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sputnik13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you sure it's parallel and not series? Putting it in parallel would act as a current divider and just divert current away from the driver, I think..._

 

someone gimme picture or tutorial for this mod >.<


----------



## Drag0n

I just go to RadioShack and buy an inline volume control. They have a cheap black one, and a better built white one thats made by Auvio or some name like that.
 Adjust the resistance to whatever you want.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onezerosix141* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_someone gimme picture or tutorial for this mod >.<_

 


 |L -- resistor --> L driver
 |G --> drivers
 |R -- resistor --> L driver


----------



## _Spanky_

Lil' Knight, not that I'm doubting your expertise since it's probably a whole hell of a lot more than what I have, but to me, that doesn't make sense. Wouldn't it be :

 |L -- resistor --> L driver
 |G --> drivers
 |R -- resistor --> *R* driver

 I'm highly interested in these since I'm currently using the headphone portion of a Labtec or whatever headset and it sucks. Keep the mods coming! Also to the OP, maybe you could edit your post and keep a list there?


----------



## HPuser9083

Swap the KSC75 drivers into another pair of headphones, MDR-V150 being a popular pair for that, and MDR-ZX100 would work pretty well too, I bet. As for swapping the Bose Triport drivers out with KSC75 drivers, would be worth a shot too. However if you do end up doing a driver-swap with a pair of KSC75 drivers, would be a good idea to get better cabling as well.


----------



## Etienne000

A little mod


----------



## Mad Max

Oh that's nice.


----------

